# Could not wait to post these... wipe your feet!



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

I decided to take my wife gigging for her first time last night. We arrived about 8:00. The wind was pretty strong so visibility kinda sucked. So we walked a ways scooping a few choice crabs as we went. After a few hours we finally saw "Matt", a 22 incher, laid up in some grass. I almost walked by it but my wife saw it. She could not get to it so i stuck it. About 30 min later she spotted another one. This one was hers. She stuck that 17 incher like a pro for her first gigged flounder. I was very impressed. All in all not a bad haul for a windy evening. :clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job on the "matt" and congratulations to your wife on her first...i love fishing with my wife plus she usually catches more and bigger fish than anyone else...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't know Joe patties stayed open that late? What did they cost? LOL nice job Tabitha and Robert


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hats off to your wife for stickin' a nice one for her first! You guys wound up with some pretty sweet flatties!

:clap:clap:clap

:takephoto:takephoto

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice flat fish:clap:clap


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet catch. Addicting isn't it. Awesome!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

congratulations for you and your wife


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

youve obviously taught your wife well!:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good ones!! :clap


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey no more attachments,thanks for the feedback


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

"A wife that fishes is a glory to her husband and makes him proud at the work place"

The Book of Fishers chapter 7 verse 12


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Fish


----------

